# Interval International Renewal Discounts?



## mblosser

Anyone seen any good codes lately, II two for ones or renewal discounts?  I need to add some timeshares to my account (but, I really think they are idiots to want to charge me to give them inventory ... but, be that as it may), so I need to pay for an extension to get the right to give them inventory, without having to pay them $39 for every new timeshare I am adding.

Any leads?


----------



## mblosser

*II renewal two for one codes anyone?*

Still seeking 2-4-1 codes


----------



## gmarine

Many codes are specific to owners of certain resorts or resort groups so all codes wont be applicable to call owners. Best thing to do it to call II and ask if there are any promotions that apply to your resorts.


----------



## Teresa

*Add resorts for free when you renew*

Don't forget that when you renew your membership (discounted or not) you can add any resorts for free.   If you wanted to add a resort at another time I think the fee is $39.


----------



## tschwa2

Haven't seen one that would work for me in 3 years but under Deals (new) they had a tab for Membership Offers.



> Get 2 Years for the Price of 1 – Only $89!
> Take advantage of this incredible 2-for-1 Interval membership offer and continue to enjoy worldwide exchange privileges, fantastic low-cost Getaway vacations, and so much more!
> 
> Don’t pass up this great deal! You’ll need the promotion code below to receive this special offer.
> 
> Promotion Code: 2FOR11XW



No end date listed- which also means they can take it away anytime.

Hope it works for those who need it.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

*New II Deals tab*

I saw the II has a new tab called Deals.  When I went to the membership deal it said:

Get 3 years for only $99 plus bonus week

"Lock in years of benefits and privileges with this incredible Interval membership offer and receive a Bonus Resort Accommodation Certificate. With your certificate, you can enjoy an extra week of vacation in comfortable resort accommodations - without exchanging the vacation time you own. 

Act now! You'll need the promotion code below to receive this special offer. 

Promotion Code: 399591HW"

I have a C R M timeshare and it is possible that this offer is only being offered as an incentive to keep me from leaving II and going to RCI (they are now dual-affilliated).  

If you are already logged in, you might try this link:  
https://www.intervalworld.com/web/my/renewal/go?execution=e1s1

It shows 3 years for over $200 but there is a clickable for a discount and the free link.  If that doesn't show, then it is a restricted deal.


----------



## klpca

As suspected, those appear to be targeted offers. Neither one worked for me.


----------



## mblosser

*I guess II heard me because I got a renewal discount in my "Deals"*

Get 2 Years for Only $89 or 3 Years for Only $178!

Take advantage of this incredible discount on Interval membership and continue to enjoy worldwide exchange privileges, fantastic low-cost Getaway vacations, and so much more! 

Act now! You’ll need the promotion code below to receive this special offer. 

Promotion Code: S21321XW


----------



## rothbear

mblosser........Did you get this in your email?  I need to renew because we have a week on deposit, but I don't want to pay their full rates.  I tried your code and it told me it was invalid.


----------



## vincenton

Mime was in my II account under 'DEALS'. (Upper right main screen).

Same code. This seem to be targeted to WorldMark owners.

Just found out that this can be done 'multiple' times. You have to wait a day or so for the process to complete on previous one than you can add another two years. I am renewal up to '2021'.

Vincent.


----------

